# A500 13com_gen2 USB port



## boyblu19 (Aug 9, 2011)

My tablet will not recognize my WD Passport drive. I connected it using the USB port. It powered the drie up, but did not recognize it, nor give me any access to it. I'm a techie but new to this tablet world. I've installed Super user and Drive Mount. I've installed both programs but don't know where to go from here. I would really like access to my passport, its got all my music and photos on it. I'm running honeycomb 3.1


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

I would bet this has something to do with how the hard drive loads as a device. Most modern drives come with backup software. the software is actually partitioned out as a cd drive. Externals like these will load the cd partition first before loading the storage partition. To see what I mean plug in your drive to a pc with explorer open to your drives. The first one to pop up will be the cd drive, then the storage one. This is the same reason why you run in to problem with u3 flash drives on non pc devices.


----------



## boyblu19 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea it does load as a CD first trying to install a backup/drive monitor program. Is there a way to work around this,m turn off or delete the drives auto run?


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

http://superuser.com/questions/4431...books-wd-smartware-virtual-cd-from-my-desktop

This place has some useful info. You might be able to get it working by simply disabling the virtual cd drive. Some have reported this only turns it off on the corresponding pc. I have not tried this so I do not know. If that is the case then you may have to use the other method of permanently removing the vcd partition. In either case backup your backup drive as you will lose all data in these processes.

Now as far as a workaround just for the acer, I do not know of any. I imagine if there is a patch for using usb optical drives for the a500, that may be enough to let it load the vcd so that it will then load the storage partition.


----------



## boyblu19 (Aug 9, 2011)

OK I had to install busybox and then super user in order for drive mount to work. I disabled the VCD on the drive and was able to mount the drive. So now the drive is mounted but how do I access it? Its not showing up in my system settings. Where do I go to access the drive?


----------



## boyblu19 (Aug 9, 2011)

"boyblu19 said:


> OK I had to install busybox and then super user in order for drive mount to work. I disabled the VCD on the drive and was able to mount the drive. So now the drive is mounted but how do I access it? Its not showing up in my system settings. Where do I go to access the dive?


Got it! I had to install Astro file manager and then go up one level. Did I have to root my system to access the drive?


----------



## boyblu19 (Aug 9, 2011)

System still does not recognize external memory, but I do have access to it through super user status via astro file manager. What's going on. Is it supposed to be this difficult? It doesn't even recognize external SD memory.


----------



## Spikelangelo (Jul 25, 2011)

Some file managers I've used just don't seem to support ext media. I use file expert usually, but also root explorer and es file manager. they always seem to be able to find everything.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

The system update scheduled to begin on the 25th I believe will allow the access to be enabled under System -> Storage. I am looking forward to that update and hopefully all goes well. I am still happy with my decision to purchase the A500.


----------



## rossthib (Aug 26, 2011)

Could you explain what you did for people who aren't tech say please. I tried plugging my passport in it didn't recognize it. I bought the a500 today and wanted to out my movies on it. Could someone help me.


----------



## Athrun88 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is your passport formatted with fat or fat32? Unless you have a custom rom/kernel that supports ntfs formatting, the tablet will not recognize it. I didnt see what rom you were on so im just putting that out there.

Sent from my Taboonay A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

